# lucky2go.com



## Reducal (2 September 2020)

Die lucky2go Sp.z.o.o. aus Kattowitz soll ein polnischer Vermittler für Flüge sein, der aber nicht unbedingt liefert (Fakeshop?)

Sehr interessant finde ich die Tatsache (derzeit im Homeoffice), dass mir nach Analyse des Webs einen Tag später ein Newsletter an eine meiner eMailadressen geschickt wurde. Das Web spioniert offensichtlich die benutzen Computer/Handys aus und phisht Daten ab.  Bin mir nämlich sehr sicher, keine eMailadresse irgendwo dort angegeben zu haben, hatte nur geglotzt.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2020)

whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain Name: LUCKY2GO.COM
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.101domain.com
> Registrar URL: http://101domain.com
> Updated Date: 2020-06-05T00:07:30Z
> ...


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Creation Date: 2016-08-04





Reducal schrieb:


> Fakeshop?


...ist unklar, vermutlich aber nicht! Womöglich überfordert.


----------

